# Wax - Recommendations Please



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

What's everyone using out there?

Can anyone suggest a car wash wax/road residue cleaner as well?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by a road residue remover -- but I'm assuming you mean something like a bug and tar remover kind of a thing.

For sticky crud that won't wipe off, try P&S Remove All Solvent. The stuff is fantastic. Hard to find -- but worth the effort.

Use Klasse All-In-One. It's a combination cleaner and polish.

For your final sealant and to really make the surface pop -- use Meguiar's #7 show glaze.

I use the Klasse every six months -- and the #7 every quarter. I know a lot of folks love Zaino -- but I get better results for a fraction of the cost and effort. And I've tried both.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

:agree 
Klasse All In One is a great product. Can be used as a car wash also. If you apply it & get your car really clean, it's all you will need afterwards. I use the Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze as a follow up and my vehicles look like mirrors with very little work. The trick to both these products is the extremely small amounts you need to apply.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I use Meguiars Deep Crystal three step after washing with Meguiars Deep Crystal car wash. 

















Here are some reviews, 

http://www.southrun.co.uk/meguiars-deep-crystal-review.php

http://www.epinions.com/auto-review-3D9-4A9B290-38D6CDBF-prod5


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Any Meguiars product is top notch. I was using Gold Class from Meguiars, but just switched to Deep Crystal. They both seem to be equally good, but I hear the Deep Crystal lasts longer. The Gold Class was good for two or three washings max.


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

MeanGoat said:


> What's everyone using out there?
> 
> Can anyone suggest a car wash wax/road residue cleaner as well?


Don't know what color your car is but Zaino makes black look very nice. I have tried a bunch of the waxes out there and have stuck with Zaino for around 5 years now. Its not cheap and you need a few coats of a couple of products to make a difference but it all does come easy with not much work. They have something called Z5 that really works in removing swirl marks. Then you put their final polish on after that. It is also fairly long lasting too.


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

I like Meguiars stuff as well. No matter what you end up using be sure to stop by Meguiars forum. Lots of info on taking care of or fixing your finish.

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/index.php

Chees!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I use Meguiars NXT. Great stuff.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I use Meguiars Deep Crystal three step after washing with Meguiars Deep Crystal car wash.


Used that system for 10 years before moving over to what I use now. It works extremely well.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I use Meguiars NXT. Great stuff.


Just bought it at about 10:30 today. I tried it out on the truck. It really filled in the swirl marks and left the paint really deep. Took a little bit more work than I expected, but it turned out great. I had some scratches from opening the gate to the store with my truck. Mostly just brush marks. You can't see them at all now.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I use only Zaino on the goat but its not a 1 step cleaner polish....a few weeks ago I tried Mothers Reflections on my Express van it has cleaners in it
I have to say the shine is outstanding, very deep looking even on white,it hasn't been on long enough to comment on durability but I did wash the van today and the water beaded nicely


----------

